# "Java Buch für Kinder" / "Mein erstes Program



## pmueller (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche als Geschenk für einen 10 Jähriges Kind (nur Windows Erfahrung, aber ansonsten recht begabt) ein Computer Buch. Das Buch sollte als Einstiegsbuch zum Programmieren geeignet sein. 
Nach dem Motto: "Mein erstes Programmierebuch".
Das Buch sollte sich zu Beginn nicht zu sehr mit der Theorie beschäftigen sondern gleich einige anschauliche Beispiele haben. 

Als Sprache wollte ich Basic nicht nutzen. Es ist zwar einfach wird aber in der Praxis nicht benutzt.
C/ C++ ist zu kompliziert.
(Nicht objektorientiertes) Java erscheint mir einfacher als C/C++ und ist auch später in der Praxis benutzbar.

Ich weiß es ist sehr schwer hier was passendes zu finden/  zu Empfehlen.

Gibt es Anregungen oder Erfahrungen aus der Praxis?

Vielen Dank im voraus.
P. Mueller


----------



## AlArenal (19. Sep 2006)

Nem 10jährigen mit Java zu kommen, halte ich für recht heftig. Squeak (en Smalltalk Derivat) hat hier viel zu bieten. Da gibts auch ne deutsche Version, nur bin ich überpfragt, ob es auch deutsche Bücher dazu gibt. Irgendwo in Spanien oder Portugal wird das in großem Stil eingesetzt, um Kindern das Coden bezubiegen, ist aber auch auf der Website nachzulesen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Sep 2006)

Na ich weiß ja nicht, aber nem 10jährigen Kind ein Programmierbuch zu schenken, selbst wenn es für Kinder ist (??). Also ich halte das für übertrieben, aber gut, jeder wie er denkt. Ich glaub in dem Alter hab ich mich über irgendwelche "Spielzeuge" mehr gefreut.


----------



## Jockel (19. Sep 2006)

Das beste / verständlichste Einsteigerbuch, was ich je in den Fingern hatte, war 'C# - Das Einsteigerseminar'.


----------



## AlArenal (19. Sep 2006)

Oder kauf ihr/ihm nen C-64 bei eBay und ein schickes C-64 BASIC Buch


----------



## SnooP (19. Sep 2006)

QuickBasic fand ich damals auch ganz nett für den PC... gibts ja sicher in freien Versionen heute immer noch. Halte glaub ich für 10-Jährige einfachere Programmiersprachen mit einfacheren Befehlen für sinnvoller - weil bis sich ein Kind System.out.println(xyz) gemerkt hat und richtig schreiben kann - geschweige denn ein public static void main..., hagelt es unverständliche Compiler-Nachrichten und dazu kommt die entsprechende Frustration...

Lego Mindstorm Roboter halte ich ja auch für sehr schnieke  -und die kann man später dann auch sogar mit Java programmieren...


----------



## EOB (19. Sep 2006)

heisst es nicht immer, begabte soll man foerdern?  :roll:


----------



## SnooP (19. Sep 2006)

ja - aber nicht überfordern


----------



## pmueller (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo

>ich suche als Geschenk für einen 10 Jähriges Kind 

sorry in meinem ersten Posting habe ich mich mit dem Alter vertippt.
Das Kind für den da Geschenk gedacht ist nun in der 6. bzw. 7 Klasse also zwischen 13 und 14 Jahre alt!

Kann jemand für diese Alter eine Programmier Buch empfehlen?


Sorry für die Verwirrung.
Viele Grüesse
P. Mueller


----------



## EOB (19. Sep 2006)

hi, also empfehlen kann ich nix, aber hiermit kann man so falsch nicht liegen?

gruesse


----------



## hupfdule (19. Sep 2006)

Squeak finde ich für Kinder auch recht geeignet. Insbesondere der direkte Zusammenhang der Änderungen mit der eigenen Oberfläche ist sehr eingängig. Für "normale" Programmiereinsteiger fände ich python recht passend, weil man damit sehr schnell Ergebnisse sieht und es sehr leicht lesbar ist, aber für Kinder fände ich es ungeeignet. Java hingegen fänd ich vollkommen unpassend.


----------



## SnooP (19. Sep 2006)

Okay das ist ein ganz anderes Alter  ... dann würde ich auch durchaus Java empfehlen... allerdings ob Java for Kids geeignet ist, weiß ich nicht... die Rezensionen lassen böses erahnen - müsste man sich halt genau angucken. Und wenn dann das Eclipse-Buch nehmen... da selber Autor aber ne Eclipse Version als IDE... ich hätte ja behauptet man lernt über die Konsole besser als mit ner IDE... aber naja - kann man evtl. auch anders sehn.
Problematisch könnte die etwas zu kindgemäße Schreibe sein? Wenn ich sehe, dass es da nen Hilfshund Buffy gibt, könnte das dem ein oder anderen 7. Klässler schon zuuu niedlich werden 

Aber ich fänd's mal spannend in so'n Buch reinzuschaun...


----------



## Gast (20. Sep 2006)

guck ma bei amazon nach
"Programmieren spielend gelernt mit dem Java-Hamster-Modell"

vielleicht is das was.


----------



## mcnanuk (21. Sep 2006)

Ganz im Ernst: Kauf Ihm nen Lego Mindstorms.
Davon hat es bis ins später Alter noch was und lässt sich Spielerisch aufbauen. Is Klasse was man mit Java alles machen damit.

Es gibt unzählige Seiten im INEt und bestimmt auch Bücher.

Auch in dem Alter sollte das Spielen nicht zu kurz kommen


----------



## EOB (21. Sep 2006)

also DAS ist ne sehr gute idee!


----------



## Campino (2. Okt 2006)

Ich habe mit 10(!) programmieren anhand von "Visual Basic for Kids" gelernt. dann bin ich erst auf php, später dann auf Java umgestiegen, ein Weg, den ich nur empfehlen kann. Mit nicht-objektorientiertem Java anzufangen, halte ich für böse! Warum sollte man auf OOP verzichten? Derzeit erlebe ich in einem Informatikkurs an der Schule, wie ein Lehrer Delphi versucht ohne OOP erklärt zu haben, schon das ist böse, obwohl wir nur die Standardobjekte aus der API nutzen...("warum muss ich da den Image.Canvas.Rectangle schreiben, reicht Rectangle nicht?" "Klar, der Computer rät dann, wo er das hinmalen soll...") 

Lego Mindstorms ist ganz nett, ebenfalls empfehlen kann ich den Asuro, da muss man den Roboter zwar erst selbst löten, hat dafür aber weniger den Eindruck eines Spielzeugs, mehr den eines Profibauteils, was eventuell zum Durchhalten motiviert. Das pdf-Handbuch, dass die Programmierung mit C erklärt, hab ich mir nicht näher angeguckt, nur eben das Hello-World um den Grundaufbau zu sehen und dann die Funktionsübersicht, ich meine aber das wäre recht verständlich. Allerdings fehlt jemandem, der als 16 Jähriger behaupten kann, 6 Jahre Programmiererfahrung zu haben und bereits mit 5 Programmiersprachen gearbeitet zu haben eventuell das Gefühl dafür, was gut verständlich ist... 

Schenk ihm dazu einen Basketball, dabei kann man super über Probleme nachdenken und man wird nicht zu unsportlich 

campino


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2006)

Wieso nich???

Ich bin selber 11 und hab java mit diesem buch gelernt.
www.gailer-net.de

Man muss sich zwar erstmal durch ziemlich viel Theorie "ackern", aber am Ende kann mans auch.


----------



## KdW (21. Dez 2006)

Würde ich auch empfehlen. Ich bin auch 11 und lern damit :###


----------



## VdA (21. Dez 2006)

stimmt kurzer da haste recht :wink: 
aber ohne juri und mich wäsrt du nie drauf gekommen


----------



## KdW (2. Apr 2007)

hab außerdem ein Buch gefunden: Eclipse IDE - kurz & gut
lohnt sich auch das als noob mal zu lesen :###  :###  :###  :###  :###  :toll:


----------

